# CSP Mk3 2.5T Goes into the 8's



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Figured you fellow 2.5 fanatics would appreciate this. This past weekend our shop race car, Mk3 GTI w/ 2.5T on 6766BB turbo broke into the 8's in the 1/4 mile. Videos and slips below!


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

That is awesome ! 172mph whoa :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Awesome job! :beer:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats guys, great work. have you put this monster on a dyno? id love to see some charts though the build.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Beast mode!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I was lucky enough to nab some photos of this rocket ship at Waterfest 12, we just finished a little write up on this car over on the IE Blog with more photos.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome! Great work. I love the layout of the manifolds and bay in general.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

That's the nuts!!


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Good Video in the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29muqmKf_Bk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Mark Morris (Dec 15, 2001)

James:heart:


----------

